# Passare da gnome a gnome-light [RISOLTO]

## Chetto

Ho un problema simile a questo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-530915-highlight-dipendenze+gnome.html, ho installato gnome ma non uso ekiga, epiphany, evolution e così vorrei poter fare un 

```
emerge -uDvaN world
```

 senza che questi pacchetti mi vengano emersi un'altra volta. Dopo una ricerca nel forum ho così deciso di passare a gnome-light, vorrei solo che mi deste qualche consiglio su come farlo, non vorrei dover riconfigurare applicazioni in seguito.Last edited by Chetto on Thu Sep 20, 2007 5:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se hai sempre usato portage nel modo corretto un

```
# emerge -C gnome

# emerge gnome-light

# emerge depclean 
```

dovrebbe funzionare. Io l'ho appena fatto per eliminare tutto gnome ed e' andato tutto bene, pero' non escludo che possa darti problemi (anche seri depclean non so se e' divenuto un buon strumento o meno ma a volte da dei falsi positivi anche importanti)

----------

## lucapost

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge depclean 
> ...

 

se non sbaglio la sintassi corretta e':

```
emerge --depclean
```

----------

## Chetto

Allora, ho eseguito i primi due passi, il tutto molto veloce. Ora però se eseguo 

```
emerge --depclean
```

 vuole rimuovermi 203 pacchetti sui circa 800 installati. Tra questi c'è anche roba come directfb e altri che mi sembrano importanti, inoltre ce ne sono alcuni che non conosco. Mi sembra troppo azzardato rimuovere tutti questi pacchetti, poi forse non saprei più come mettere a posto il sistema.  :Confused: 

----------

## Manwhe

Dopo dovrebbe essere necessario eseguire revdep-rebuild  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## lucapost

Io non ho mai avuto problemi con --depclean, se non l'hai mai lanciato, ed hai installato/rimosso molte applicazioni ultimamente, tipo kde e poi te ne sei stufato, e normale che tu abbia 200 pacchetti inutili.

Il consiglio e' chiudere la sessione di X, loggati su una tty, ed esegui in serie:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uNDpv world

emerge --depclean 

revdep-rebuild
```

cosi' dovresti ottenere un sistema consistente.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> (anche seri depclean non so se e' divenuto un buon strumento o meno ma a volte da dei falsi positivi anche importanti)

 

Ultimamente depclean funziona discretamente bene. Non mi ha mai dato problemi.

Se cerca di disinstallarti qualcosa di importante è perché non è dipendenza di niente in world. Per aggiungerlo a world senza reinstallare basta dare 

```
emerge --noreplace nomepacchetto
```

Con l'ultima versione di portage ti cerca di disinstallare anche le versioni dei pacchetti slotted che non servono più.

Se, come me, usi versioni slotted dei pacchetti (ad esempio mi serve gcc-3.4 per compilare programmi in fortran 77 con g77) adesso puoi inserire in world anche le informazioni sugli slot, ad esempio io ho inserito

```
sys-devel/gcc:3.4
```

con emerge --noreplace

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ultimamente depclean funziona discretamente bene. Non mi ha mai dato problemi.

 

Si ho notato ho messo e tolto varie volte kde4 kde3.5 gnome gnome-light  e tutto ha funzionato a meraviglia.

----------

## Chetto

Operazione compiuta con successo, revdep mi ha riemerso circa 46 pacchetti. Ora devo emergere quelli che volevo ma che mi ha tolto. Grazie comunque.  :Wink: 

----------

